# .United States Marine Reconnaissance Officer Up-to-Date Information



## Powercomrad924 (Mar 5, 2019)

To whom this may concern, 

I have read a fair bit of information regarding reconnaissance in the Marine Corps. I have seen smaller amount of information about officers in the Reconnaissance community. I  am aware that there are only two MOSs they pick officers from which are 0302 and 0203, where it is very rare to go recon directly out of intel training. I have read that a new pipeline for enlisted marines has been established and has been tried. Seems to me to be rather successful. When I hear pipeline, I am thinking something like PLC->TBS->SOI->PBRC->BRC->Jump->Dive->etc (for Officers). I realize that this question has been answered before, but I can't find any information for less than five years ago on this very topic. In a conversation awhile ago, Mr. Teufel said that recon officers go to BRC and Army Ranger school before going on to other insert schools, but that seems to have changed.

*I suppose what I am asking is if there is any CURRENT talk about having a recon officer pipeline being established in the future or perhaps has it already been established? Are there any recent officers that went through their insert schools that could shed some light on to how to qualify for the recon insert school "pipeline," if there is one? *

Thanks so much for reading. Semper Fi.


----------



## 0699 (Mar 5, 2019)

Why are you worried about insert schools?  I don't understand why that is almost always the first thing people ask about.  Why not worry about being a great officer that is a really awesome leader?


----------



## Teufel (Mar 5, 2019)

RTC is pipelining some officers. It depends on their unit and school schedules. Most will get jump and SERE before they head to their battalions. I think most guys are getting schooled out before they head to Okinawa though.


----------



## Powercomrad924 (Mar 5, 2019)

0699 said:


> Why are you worried about insert schools?  I don't understand why that is almost always the first thing people ask about.  Why not worry about being a great officer that is a really awesome leader?



I 100% understand why you'd ask that question. It really seems superficial for me to ask when I am not even apart of the Marine Corps community. I just would like to state that I am not necessarily fixated on the insert schools and that is not the most appealing aspect of the recon community to me, personally. I was just asking merely to get up-to-date information, simply to see what I would be getting myself into if I were to go down that difficult and arduous path. Thanks so much for the reply, sir. 



Teufel said:


> RTC is pipelining some officers. It depends on their unit and school schedules. Most will get jump and SERE before they head to their battalions. I think most guys are getting schooled out before they head to Okinawa though.



Thank you sir for the very informative answer, it is greatly appreciated.


----------



## arch_angel (Mar 9, 2019)

Per the Recondo's in my Winter Mtn Leaders Course: "Anyone going to 2nd Recon is immediately going to jump, dive, free fall, and SERE after BRC. Officer and enlisted."

Focus on getting through OCS, TBS and hopefully IOC before worrying about Recon.
Everyone wants to do cool guy stuff until they realize cool guy stuff doesn't feel cool.

BTW, officers don't attend SOI/ITB. It's OCS->TBS->IOC->fleet.


----------



## Powercomrad924 (Mar 11, 2019)

arch_angel said:


> Per the Recondo's in my Winter Mtn Leaders Course: "Anyone going to 2nd Recon is immediately going to jump, dive, free fall, and SERE after BRC. Officer and enlisted."
> 
> Focus on getting through OCS, TBS and hopefully IOC before worrying about Recon.
> Everyone wants to do cool guy stuff until they realize cool guy stuff doesn't feel cool.
> ...



Aye, sir. Thanks so much for the invaluable information, it is greatly appreciated.


----------



## 0699 (Mar 11, 2019)

Powercomrad924 said:


> I just would like to state that I am not necessarily fixated on the insert schools and that is not the most appealing aspect of the recon community to me, personally.


What is about the Marines and reconnaissance that you find most appealing?


----------



## Powercomrad924 (Mar 12, 2019)

0699 said:


> What is about the Marines and reconnaissance that you find most appealing?



You see, sir, as I stated in my introduction, I went to Parris Island Recruit Depot a while back with my USMCJROTC company. I really fell in love with the intense culture the Marine Corps has and learning about its fruitful history in class has instilled a sense of pride in me for all marines. Thus, I would love to join them to add to the great history the corps has. Once I learned about recon about six years ago, I was so infatuated with the community. The pride those men have with their job, the willpower those men have- I mean its unreal... 

I want to attempt to show that I am not weak or faint-hearted and I want to earn the right to uphold the tremendous reputation of those recon men who went before me. I love the notion of having to pass BRC. I want the pain and suffering in which that course offers, as you know sir, pain and suffering helps people develop and grow as a leader and as a person. There are a plethora of other reasons, however to keep this post as short as possible.. these are the bare essentials. Thanks!


----------



## 0699 (Mar 12, 2019)

Good luck.


----------

